# I need help w/ a new mommy.



## cozynlulu (Apr 6, 2007)

We had five brand new little kitters today. The mommy is a first timer and I had to help her a little. She only ate like 1/2 of one placenta(there were five)!! My question is will she still produce milk properly w/o eating them all? They were born around noon today and I have seen no sign of milk yet. Her mammories are a little swollen, I just want them to be okay. Thanks and Blessings.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  

I wish I had some advice for you. In the meantime, I'm going to move your post over to the Breeding forum. We have several breeders who post in that forum. Hopefully, one of them can assist you.

Good luck with the new mom and kittens


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

How is she doing today?? If she is still not producing milk, I would urgently suggest you take all to the vets for a check... those kittens will be starving....


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes, she'll probably produce milk anyway. The birth itself stimulates the milkproduction and the kittens suckling will also stimulate milk production.

If she's got problems gettng the whole milk thing going you have to taker her to the vet for a oxytocin injection.


----------

